
Gig Workers Have Nowhere to Pee - awad
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/884xyp/gig-workers-have-nowhere-to-pee
======
deliberateJack
How can you deny the bathroom to a customer? Drivers are not employees and
they pickup goods that are paid for. They are the representative of the
company that placed the order.

------
a3n
More and more shedding of responsibility for workers.

